# Revell 69 Camaro SS



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

The main goal of this build was to focus on painting the body. Especially since i was trying to recreate a paint job i did on a 1/10th scale R/C car i painted a few years ago.

The R/C car...









Technically, that's a 68 by HPI Racing Products for a class called Vintage Trans Am.

Anyway, i used the engine from this kit on another project. I also haven't really put much effort into detailing the interior or the chassis. I really just wanted to focus on prepping the body and doing a two-tone paint scheme. Needless to say, learned a lot so far. I have some 1/16th inch white pinstriping tape coming from Megahobby, along with two other kits i want.



















Guess who didn't think about the possibility of overspray from the inside? THIS GUY!!! Damn.

Anyway, i think the black looks beautiful so far. It's Krylon gloss black. The orange is a good color, but the luster is way off compared to the black. It's Ace Hardware brand. 

The question is, do i mask the black off and repaint the orange? Do i leave it as a reminder to mask better and avoid the overspray? I know i'm going to wait until the pinstripe gets here before i do anything. I still haven't tried any polishing compound or clear coat. 

As for the decals and numbers, i do have a vinyl cutter. I was going to make my own "meatball" numbers for the car. I've also been looking at Slixx contingency decals, but that's down the road a bit...

Suggestions are more than welcome! Thanks!!


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Calling it finished.

Learned a ton on this project and I will be doing it again to really match the R/C car in the first pic. I made a ton of mistakes on this one, but you can't learn everything at once. Once i get the vinyl cutter out i'll post some final pics with the numbers on it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks pretty good, man!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like you saved the paint pretty well. Colors work together nicely!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Excellent paint job. Very well done !*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Paint is funny - once company's gloss paint can be matte finish when compared to another's. I just try to stick to same brand if possible. Car looks sweet in two-tone :thumbsup:


----------

